#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Need: MANAGEMENT OF ENGINEERING PROJECTS  PEOPLE ARE KEY by Hans Bakker

## eftcat

Anyone has this book and interested to share it???
MANAGEMENT OF ENGINEERING PROJECTS  PEOPLE ARE KEY by Hans Bakker

Table of Contents

Contents
 - Foreword, by Koen Bogers
 - List of figures
 - List of tables  
 - Preface, by Hans Bakker and Jaap de Kleijn

Introduction
 - Chapter 1 _ Introduction, by Hans Bakker

Preparation
 - Chapter 2 _ Project portfolio management and project selection, by Herman Mooi and Sergey Filippov
 - Chapter 3 _ The project manager, by Hans Wierda
 - Chapter 4 _ Building and leading the team, by Chantal Savelsbergh and Peter Storm

Setting the scene
 - Chapter 5 _ Value and project assurance, by Guus Kessler
 - Chapter 6 _ Opportunity framing, by Marcel Hertogh

Management of engineering projects
 - Chapter 7 _ Front-end development, by Marian Bosch-Rekveldt
 - Chapter 8 _ Project risk management, by Roald Arkesteijn and Herman Mooi

Time and money
 - Chapter 9 _ Contracting, by Kees Berends


 - Chapter 10 _ Project monitoring and control, by Maurits Gerver
 - Chapter 11 _ Economic project evaluation, by Jan Wagenmakers

People at work
 - Chapter 12 _ Construction, by Wim Berendsen
 - Chapter 13 _ Operational readiness, commissioning, and start-up, by Bert Christoffels

Outlook
 - Chapter 14 _ Trends and challenges, by Hans Bakker
 - References
 - List of acronyms  
 - IndexSee More: Need: MANAGEMENT OF ENGINEERING PROJECTS  PEOPLE ARE KEY by Hans Bakker

----------


## mekkisam

Yes, very interesting

----------

